# Sticky  Calculating Gas Consumption



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Calculating Gas Consumption* - Author = Peedee

Gas consumption 
You should be able to work this out for yourselves from the appliance handbooks.

From the fridge handbook, typical consumption is given at 0.27Kgms per 24hrs on the high setting. Therefore, if you were not doing any cooking or heating and ran a fridge continually on gas, for every 1Kgm of gas you have, this should last just over 3.5 days

Heating is rarely used in the summer and if you cook with gas it is estimated you would use not more than 0.200Kgms per day. It is assumed 2 days a week other sources are used e.g. eat out or barbecue.

Water heaters are rated a 120gms per hour, lets say it is used 2 hours per day.

So if you were on gas only, consumption per week would be:

Water heating ...............0.24x7 = 1.68Kgms 
Fridge ..........................0.27x7 = 1.89Kgms 
Cooking 5 days ..............0.2x5 = 1.00Kgms

Total per week ..................... = 4.57Kgms
or total per day ……………………..= 0.652Kgms

It looks as though it is quite feasible to go up to 3 weeks on a full 13kgm bottle or up to 9 days on a 6Kgm bottle.

If you used a hook up every day, only cooking would use gas in a modern van. Using the above figures a 13 Kgm bottle could last up to 13 weeks before running out.

The totals quoted above are probably on the high side. A sample of reports from MHF members suggests a daily consumption figure of 0.5Kgms is more realistic. The above consumption figure used for cooking is very much a rough estimate and depends on life style. Another factor might be not every one runs a fridge on high all the time and thermostatic control of the fridge and water heater plus external temperatures can all influence consumption.

A good yardstick for summer consumption whilst not on hook up would therefore appear to be between 0.5 and 0.6Kgms per day.

Of course in wintertime with gas heating, daily usage will be very much higher and it is estimated a consumption of 1 to 1.5Kgms per day is likely which can increase to as much as 4Kgm per day when close to freezing.

peedee


----------

